# Alternator info for GTR33



## PsYcHiC_PuSsYcAt (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I'm a student from Greece and i have a project on alternators. Anyway in one of the chapters we have to write about an alternator for a car of our choosing. I chose the nissan gt r33 but i cant seem to find anything for it. All I need is someone to explain how it's wired (what wire goes where, what that wire does etc.) and if anyone has or knows the wiring diagram. I would love to hear from them. Basically whatever information you have about r33 alternators.


----------

